# The Best herp trip one could imagine.



## CHEWY (Nov 24, 2008)

5 years ago I spent the best 3 months of my life herping in the Amazon.

It was with a volunteer project called Fauna Forever Tambopata and its aims are (i) to understand the changes in wildlife species diversity and abundance over time and whether human activities are responsible for these changes; (ii) to understand the ecotourism industry in Tambopata and how it may be influencing both the wildlife populations and also the economic value of wild nature.
There is a project ever 5 years and a project is broken into 4 x 3month phases. There is a mammal, bird and of course a herp team.
For the herp team, it is basically, head out into the jungle everyday and catch, record data and release every herp you can in the study area.

Well the time has come for another project. They are currently accepting volunteers. 
If you have the freedom to go away for a few months and have the experience off a lifetime, I can't recommend this enough.

http://www.faunaforevertambopata.org/

For those with facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=695345586&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=3408512757&ref=mf

I was actually on Aussiepythons where myself and Basketcase found out about this. You may still be able to dig up some of the old forums.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 24, 2008)

wow sounds awsome - wish I could go.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know!

Was it you or your friend that got the bot flies?


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 24, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Thanks for letting us know!
> 
> Was it you or your friend that got the bot flies?


 
not in the breast!!! *puke* :shock:


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 24, 2008)

It wasn't me, but I did get to remove a bot larva from a friends back. I got leishmaniasis, a parasitic protozoan.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=61781&l=cca26&id=695345586
The leish did suck but still more than worth the trip.
You should check out the photos on the site of some of the animals encountered.


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 24, 2008)

you're happy you got to remove a bot fly????


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2008)

Very very jealous, I'm a huge fan of South American reptiles, especially Boas.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 25, 2008)

CHEWY said:


> You should check out the photos on the site of some of the animals encountered.


I have...very jealous.


----------

